# UK graduate wanting to move to America



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi there,

I was just wondering if somebody could give me some advice.I've just graduated with a BSc Pharmacology (hons) degree and i want to move to America permanently. I've never moved abroad and i don't know what my first steps would be in order to get the ball rolling.I know its not going to be an easy process but all advice is welcome since I'm still very young.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Basically you need a job offer ...the employer applies for the visa 

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

when u say job offer.. do u mean i need a job offer in the UK who then applies for the visa.. or a job offer in the USA?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you need a job offer from a USA employer
who has to apply for a visa for you April 1st 
foe a October start.... with no experience you have limited chances
and up against every American graduate


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please use Google to read up on state and federal pharm certifications. The US states not yet requiring CPhT are in the process of moving to it. 
From recent work experience covering Texas to Virginia - CPhT with Associate or Bachelor some Masters in a retail facility make 11-20/hr, hospital with IV and compounding and infectious goes occasionally to 22-25/hr, nuke about the same. 
What makes you want to move to the US and where?


----------



## NIbanana (Aug 8, 2014)

Very true that you would be up against thousands of American citizens who also have the same degree as you.


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

Well i've wanted to live in America all my life.My family and i were set to move when i was younger until my dad passed away. My boyfriend is an American citizen and we've been together for a long time however, i don't want to use our relationship as a reason to get there, i'd rather get there on my own accord. A company i've been in touch with said they are able to sponsor me for a 12 month working visa and that would help me to get my foot in the door for further applications.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

what_lies_ahead said:


> Well i've wanted to live in America all my life.My family and i were set to move when i was younger until my dad passed away. My boyfriend is an American citizen and we've been together for a long time however, i don't want to use our relationship as a reason to get there, i'd rather get there on my own accord. A company i've been in touch with said they are able to sponsor me for a 12 month working visa and that would help me to get my foot in the door for further applications.


There is no such thing as a "12 month working visa". They are talking about an internship. These are generally no pay or very little pay. Does that program fall under the 2-year home-country rule?
Promises are promises unless you have the educational/skill requirements and a US company can and will sponsor you. Your current credential unless there is something you have not posted will not allow a US employer to proof not having found a qualified and able employee in country, hope your application gets drawn in April and you will show up for work in October. 
Not what you want to hear especially as recent graduate.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

what_lies_ahead said:


> Well i've wanted to live in America all my life.My family and i were set to move when i was younger until my dad passed away. My boyfriend is an American citizen and we've been together for a long time however, i don't want to use our relationship as a reason to get there, i'd rather get there on my own accord. A company i've been in touch with said they are able to sponsor me for a 12 month working visa and that would help me to get my foot in the door for further applications.


marriage is probably your only way 

no such thing as a 12 month visa ..probably a scam ..there are plenty of those
no such thing here as foot in the door 
It cost employers ...$5k -$10K to employ you
for a US citizen ...nothing


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks for the advice.. i may start working on my experience before applying for any visas. I know companies in the US that have strong links with my university so i might apply directly to them and see what happens


----------



## NIbanana (Aug 8, 2014)

Unless you marry your boyfriend then your relationship does not matter at all. Also for immigration it also depends on how long you have been married. I was married for several years when I went through the process. We also had to show photos of us together during the " dating " stage and also had to give names of family and friends who could vouch if needed.
My University also has a lot of American companies hire from it. I am studying computer science and plan to work within the scientific research side of life. There is a huge short supply of these scientists in America. 
A degree is near mandatory to live in America. Without one it will be a life of minimum wage jobs. Unlike the UK, the US does not just hand out benefits etc to everybody so having capital behind you will be a huge must have. Expect to have zero health care unless you have the money to pay your own or provided through work. Same for dental. Very strong work ethic also in the states. 
My American wife can't believe what the majority of workers get away with in the UK. A world of difference. 
Maybe going through Uni would be your best option??


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm aware of these things, me and my boyfriend do intend on getting married and we've also looked into the specific requirements however, we don't want to get married just yet. And you're right i may be best off speaking to uni about this.I know his isn't going to be an easy process but i do believe its do able, i'm educated to a high standard and if other people can do it i trust i can to


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can also go to the US as a student, maybe take an extra year to specialize in something? As long are you can prove you are able to pay for all this, you can get a student visa. That gives you some extra time to be together with your boyfriend before deciding on getting married.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

what_lies_ahead said:


> I'm aware of these things, me and my boyfriend do intend on getting married and we've also looked into the specific requirements however, we don't want to get married just yet. And you're right i may be best off speaking to uni about this.I know his isn't going to be an easy process but i do believe its do able, i'm educated to a high standard and if other people can do it i trust i can to


No personal attacks please!


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

lol wow some people can be harsh.. and what is classed as "the best of the best" over there? i'm a scientist.. thats top notch over here. I do intend on marrying my bf but i don't want to use that as an excuse to enter a country


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

Nothing you've said here shows that you are capable of getting a job over here. Personally I can't see how anyone will hire you. Own accord sounds noble but basically you probably can't make it here on your own accord. Marry your bf.


----------



## xxxxwhat_lies_ahead (Aug 9, 2014)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> No personal attacks please!


I wasn't being personal?? who was that supposed to be aimed at anyway lol.. I'm just saying if its been done before by many others i'm sure i can do it to


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

Basically the only jobs here for foreigners are Finance, IT and Media Acting if you wish to move legally.

You could come on a intrawork transfer...(unlikely)

Can't see any other reason why you would qualify. Just being honest.

Marry your bf if you want to come.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

what_lies_ahead said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if somebody could give me some advice.I've just graduated with a BSc Pharmacology (hons) degree and i want to move to America permanently. I've never moved abroad and i don't know what my first steps would be in order to get the ball rolling.I know its not going to be an easy process but all advice is welcome since I'm still very young.


Don't be discouraged by the comments by regulars who just recite the rules. The reality is that a young UK educated person has an excellent chance of moving to the United States permanently, if he or she is resolute. 

First, would you even like it? There are ways to do that, which might lead to a more permanent way to stay, or you might learn you don't anything to do with living in the USA.

First, you have an offer from a company that says it will employ you legally for a year. Only you can investigate this opportunity. I am at a loss to read that people who know nothing of the offer dismiss it as worthless. Even if it is an intern, if it pays your way and gives you a stipend, grab it! That will give you a year to get the lay of the land and meet many people. perhaps that company will want to employ you full time or another company. You may meet other Brits who can assist with that.

Since you're young, there are other ways to work temporarily in the U.S. Every summer, companies hire tens of thousands of Europeans who speak English, usually of college age, to work at amusement parks and other summer tourist spots. It is a lot of work, but with other young people, and you can save enough to travel and live as a tourist for a while after that.

Or, since you're an educated woman, you can apply to work as an au pair. That would almost certainly get you into a major city for a year or more. This is highly regulated. You can only work a certain number of hours per day and days per week and get good time off. Again, I have no idea if this appeals to you, but here are legal ways to work in the U.Sl to see if it appeals to you. Of course, if you head over here for a year on your own, your boyfriend may find himself following you over to the U.S., and who knows then. Good luck. Keep us informed.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

what_lies_ahead said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if somebody could give me some advice.I've just graduated with a BSc Pharmacology (hons) degree and i want to move to America permanently. I've never moved abroad and i don't know what my first steps would be in order to get the ball rolling.I know its not going to be an easy process but all advice is welcome since I'm still very young.


And, hey, I just found this thread in this forum, in the very first Sticky, by a woman from UK, who responded to a query from another UK woman about how to emigrate to the US, after she was hit by those comments on only-only by these rules:

"I don't find Americans any more infuriating than other nations. 
I've never had an H1B, never had any special skills (none that would get me a visa anyway!!!) and I've never been a student in the US.

There are other ways of living in the US....I've been here 8 years now."

When a new poster accused her of being "out of status," I guess a polite way of saying illegal, she responded that she's been a US citizen since March 2013. 

"Seriously!!??? Do you actually know ANYTHING about immigration??

I've been a US Citizen since March 2013..... "When you can, perhaps you can send a private message to her.

She is: mamasue. You can find her it that Sticky thread: "moving to usa from england"


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Or, since you're an educated woman, you can apply to work as an au pair.
> 
> I forgot to add that of course this is on a program that allows Americans to hire foreign young women to work as au pairs in the country for short periods of at least a year. Perfectly legal, as the first suggestion I gave of summer work. U.S. Embassy could probably direct you to both programs if you can't find elsewhere.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

what_lies_ahead said:


> I wasn't being personal?? who was that supposed to be aimed at anyway lol.. I'm just saying if its been done before by many others i'm sure i can do it to


I deleted the rest of the post:>) 
Yes, it gets done. Based on what merit will a US employer not only be willing but able to sponsor a visa for you?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> And, hey, I just found this thread in this forum, in the very first Sticky, by a woman from UK, who responded to a query from another UK woman about how to emigrate to the US, after she was hit by those comments on only-only by these rules:
> 
> "I don't find Americans any more infuriating than other nations.
> I've never had an H1B, never had any special skills (none that would get me a visa anyway!!!) and I've never been a student in the US.
> ...


If you bother to read a bit more Mamasue married a US citizen. Please quit posting bits of pieces of your wife's immigration which you cannot/will not go into detail or picking out of contest sections of posts. 

Most posters use this forum to find or exchange information.


----------

